# Spinoff: Do you like the hospital?



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

The thread about hospital bashing left me wondering.

How many of you (those who have been in the hospital to have a baby) enjoyed the stay itself? I've seen many women talk about getting some rest, not having to worry about chores, being in a hotel, etc. It's so contrary to my experiences there that I think I live in an alternate dimension.

So - what was your stay like? Was it restful, or stressful? Did you get a break or want to make a break?


----------



## 3daughters (Aug 11, 2004)

I did not enjoy being in the hospital at all.

I was lonely and bored. The bed was uncomfortable and crackled when I rolled over. There was constant light and noise in the hallway when I tried to sleep. They woke me up at 5:30 in the morning to take my temp and blood pressure. When I had afterpains they only gave me one Tylenol. I hated sharing a bathroom when I was bleeding so heavily. The food was terrible. My roommates husband stayed WAY passed visiting hours. I had to be presentable to leave my side of the room. I'm sure there is more...

I can't understand why women with uncomplicated births choose to stay for the full two days.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

No, I didn't like it at all. But I refused much of what they had to offer--the nursery, the BP checks, the uterine palpatation, the meds, etc.--there was ZERO point in my being there. Then of course, there was the whole fighting for everything. I had to say no to vaxes, and no to circ, and no to basically everything. I had to lie about what he had eaten and voided, etc. It was just a pain.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I didn't like it, either. The only thing that I did like was that the floor was tile, and when I made a mess, it was easy for someone else to come in and clean.







I'm kind of a magnet for messes, so the mess wasn't particular to the hospital, just the easy to clean floor. Much better there than in my carpeted house.

I didn't really fight for anything, everyone was nice enough. But, they truely just ignored me, coming in my room just a handful of times in 36 hours. I didn't like the food or the boredom.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

I hated the food, being bored... but with DD in the NICU it was the best place for me to be. My hospital let me stay an extra night in the transitional ward so I could be with her till she was discharged, and that was good.


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

Our emergency back-up hospital makes post-partum mamas wear these inflatable darth vader leg-things. They're supposed to prevent blood clots, and so constantly inflate to squeeze your legs gently and deflate over and over and over and over again, all night long. They make a wheezy noise that sounds just like Darth Vader.

Honestly, I think that would have been a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

I. Hate. Hospitals. Hate hate hate hate hate hate _hate_ them!

My last hospital stay (not birth ~ just surgery) was ok but the staff were jerks.

Most of my other hospital visits have been awful. Only one time, after my first laparoscopy ever, was it actually ok... the staff were nice, helpful and compassionate, etc. The small amount of food I was able to have after the surgery was good.

With that said, when my daughter had her surgery the staff were all really pleasant and helpful (probably because my daughter is so darn cute







).

Regarding birth ~ During my son's birth (my dd was born at home, UC







) the staff were incredibly rude and forceful, and at times downright mean. I had a nurse prosletyzing at me at the tail end of childbirth, saying it hurt because I had sinned against God.







Then after I had my son, I was immediately moved out of the pleasant birth suite, into the old wing of the hospital to a post-birth room... tiny, and cramped with peeling paint (but, thankfully, private)... the people in the room next to mine were ridiculously loud and the nurses never made them quiet down. I was constantly hungry, the nurses ignored my requests for help (I couldn't walk, had a catheter, etc), and just basically treated me like a burden. My son's dad had to go out and get my lunch because the nurses never brought any in when they were supposed to. And on top of all that the lactation consultants screwed me over.

ETA ~ I've been in a lot of hospitals in my life; they are generally not like hotels.







The best I got was the labor and delivery suite (my son's birth) but, like I said, immediately after birth I was put in a tiny little uncomfortable room, with insufficient lighting and scarce food.

I think it really depends on your area and hospital though. There are some really good ones out there. I've heard there's a surgery centre in Montreal that is absolutely fabulous (they do gender reassignment surgery - it's one of the ones I've been looking at recently - and apparently have a swimming pool there, great food, and a waffle shop across the way







~ mmm invasive surgery and waffles).









E(further)TA ~ the hospital my sister had her last baby at was incredible. The food was like, 4 star (immediately after birth she had a four course meal with chocolate cake for dessert), there was a sofa bed for the other family members to sleep on, and accommodations for the entire family. When my niece was born, in the room there was: my sister, obviously, and me, and her husband, and her other three kids, and my son)... we were all totally comfortable. There was also a TV with functioning DVD player, as well as a stereo system with CD player and remote control.







She had a HUGE window (one entire wall was a window overlooking a little patio / garden type area with lots of trees and greenery), a giant adjustable bed, and lots of blankets and a little table. The bathroom was also incredible, with a spa tub, a double-headed shower (that is, the shower had two sprayer head thingies), and plenty of space for laboring mama plus support crew (not that she used it).


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

I have delivered my three children in two different hospitals. I'm not going to talk about the birth experiences because I think that's a different question from what you're asking. As far as my postpartum comfort, the hospital where I delivered my first son was fabulous. We had a huge room with a lovely view and a pull-out couch where DH could sleep comfortably. After the first night, they rarely woke me up for anything, and the food was great. There were LCs on call 24/7 to help me with my son's crummy latch, and everyone frankly treated me like a queen. I was there for four days due to C-section recovery and then my son's jaundice, and honestly didn't want to go home.

The hospital where I delivered my daughter and other son was... not as nice.







The rooms were smaller and DH had nowhere to sleep comfortably, they wanted to take the baby out of the room on a regular basis for blood sugar checks, etc., and they were waking me up constantly for blood pressure/blood sugar checks. And the food sucked. And a couple of the nurses were lame. Both times, I went home at 24 hours and was very glad to be out of there.

So, my experience has been that this definitely varies by hospital. My experience at the first hospital may also have been colored by the fact that I was a first-time mom, had a C-section, and had a baby with pretty significant breastfeeding issues, so I needed a lot of support, and was getting it.


----------



## yogachick79 (Apr 4, 2006)

It's so interesting to see everyone's responses. I would LOVE to have a homebirth with this babe coming, but DH is just so adament about "needing" to be in a hospital that to me it is not worth the fight and then worry that he isn't completely comfortable with it.

That said, both of my previous births have happened in hospitals (2 different, dif states even) and both were very good after care. The only thing that I could really complain about was the food. Just not enough options for a vegetarian. But DH solved that by bringing food in to me. There was a pull out couch bed for him, they let him eat as well, I had DS in with me the entire time (didn't know to ask with DD) and the nurses were really great.

I am delivering this next babe at the same hospital as my first (DD) and am curious to see how it goes.

Oh, the only other thing that spoiled it for me was the fact that I had a hard time getting people to NOT visit, but that was my fault and I need to speak up this time around.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogachick79* 

Oh, the only other thing that spoiled it for me was the fact that I had a hard time getting people to NOT visit, but that was my fault and I need to speak up this time around.


This was another thing my first hospital was great about. The L&D staff told me in no uncertain terms that if I needed private time, they would be more than happy to screen visitors for me and let them know that I was "having a procedure" and unable to see visitors. I only took them up on it once (MIL was being a tad overbearing) but it was great to have the option.


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

I liked the bed that went up and down on it's own. It was possible for me to get out of it after surgery.

I had 1 nurse who was really friendly. I looked forward to seeing her.

That's all I can think of that was good about it. I won't list everything that sucked. I wanted out but was in no shape to be anywhere else. I would NEVER choose to be in the hospital unless something life-threatening was happening (and I don't think of birth as normally life threatening).

Everyone's different, of course, but I would fight to stay out of the hospital. That's a huge priority for me. Maybe a Birth center would be a compromise, if this is an issue.

g.


----------



## yogachick79 (Apr 4, 2006)

I would have loved a birth center. There are none near me here, and the one that I was using in Houston before we transfered to a hospital based midwife group closed. It was SO hard. That was the compromise that DH and I had come up with (not home for him, not hospital for me) and it didn't work


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

I LOVED being in the hospital after having DS! Legions of trained staff at my beck and call, like room service with medical credentials and drugs. If anything went wrong, ding, instant help!

And all the fuss! I haven't had so much attention since . . . well, ever. Flowers, candy, presents streaming in for three straight days. It was like 10 years worth of Mother's Days clumped in one slightly drugged weekend.

I think I must have some self-esteem issues . . . .


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I hated it, and I am an RN, so it's not like I am not used to the hospital environement. I found it extremely noisy, esp when other patients had guests (I had a private room, but the walls are thin and you can hear everything in the hallways, since they are linoleum). As a person who is sensitive to noises, I got very little rest, due to the noise issues. I'm also a very private person and do not like just anyone having access to the room, it made me nervous. Everyone usually knocked, but it would the nurses, then the doctor, then the dietary lady, then the housekeeper, then the birth certificate person... it was non-stop. Also, I feel like when you are at a hospital ppl seem to think that it means it is ok to visit you. I just wanted to rest, but I had to deal with visitors. I know they were excited to meet the baby, but I was just not up for socializing and I looked like crap. Plus, our maternity unit is archaic, like I think the last time they renovated it was back in the early 80's, so the entire unit looked run down and yucky... not relaxing at all (none of the tv's work correctly, they are back from the days when you used to have to pay extra in order to watch tv in your room... ). Of course, now that I will probably not have anymore babies, they are finally thinking about remodeling it. In all the hospitals I have ever worked at, the maternity units are always the most gorgeous ones. Just my luck that I end up giving birth to both of my babies at the ugliest, most outdated (the hospital was too cheap to provide a scale to weigh the babies at L&D, the nurses would have to go to the postpartum unit to weigh the babies, and the nurse said a scale only cost about $80) maternity unit even, lol. Oh yeah, my room was next to some sort of huge air conditioner unit (outside) too, so it was just very noisy in general.

The worst part for me, esp with my 2nd baby was worrying about my oldest child who was at home. This was the first time I had ever been away from him for more than a couple of hours. I was constantly worried about him (my mom watched him and she doesn't always listen to my wishes... she let him eat only watermelon for lunch while I was gone and I was not happy about that). Also, it was lonely. My DH ended up going home to watch my oldest son (which made me feel better), b/c my mom wanted to leave as soon as I had the baby. She didn't even stay for 24 hrs to babysit, my poor DH was exhausted having been at the hospital with me all night walking the halls and then going home to take care of our toddler after I had the baby in the morning.

Anyway, I didn't like it, but then I'm not someone who likes to be waited on to begin with. I prefer to do things on my own if possible, so I felt very uncomfortable at the hospital and couldn't wait to go home. I would love to do a homebirth if I ever have another baby.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I was glad I had my son in a hospital due to bleeding issues right after his birth. My midwife was good, could have been great but a little more mainstream that I had wanted (the midwives I use are on a rotational basis so you can't guarantee who will deliver). The nurse was fantastic.

After ds was born the hospital was pretty much useless. The staff were nice but I just don't like sleeping in an uncomfortable bed and dh had a little window bench to sleep on. We left after just one day and it took them over two hours to discharge us. Kept saying we could stay another night, etc.

I'm not keen on hospitals. They serve a great purpose when you need them but after my birth I was ready to go home. But, then again, I don't care for hotels that much, either.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Over here hospital is NOT like a hotel!! We have 6-8 bedded postnatal wards, with full rooming in (unless baby is in NICU). You have your bed and a chair, with a curtain round it for privacy. That's all. There are a couple of private rooms next to the NICU. Bathroom is down the hall: toilet, sink and shower. There was also 1 bathtub for patients who required it. Staff shortages usually mean 2-3 midwives on duty for 14-16 patients in my hospital. They are not at your beck and call; they're busy attending to patients who are ill. Entertainment is a single communal TV. (I suppose I should be glad my hospital doesn't have the overpriced Patientline service.)

Meals are served from a trolley parked outside the ward; if you can't get up you risk missing your dinner as the staff don't always remember to poke their head round to ask you (saw it happen). I saw yellow broccoli on the regular cart. DH was assigned to bring me meals







Beds are not comfy and adjust like deck chairs (you can raise and lower the head to preset positions only). Partners are allowed from 8 to 8 only, then they get the boot (they'll usually turn a blind eye to you sitting in the lounge for a bit, but they definitely can't stay over)

Overall, for the post-partum I would much rather have been at home, and if DD hadn't had to stay I would have checked out the minute they let me. I'd rather give birth in hospital (I can relax more knowing I CAN ask for the epidural than if I'm worrying about having to get through it without a choice) but I'd rather recover at home. Once the birth is done my mother is allowed back. Then she can go cook and clean







(my mother is the balaboosta from hell)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm partly wondering, because I wonder if being post-op, as well as post-partum, affects this.

*Food:* Not bad, actually. However:
* DS1- 5 day stay, no solid food until day 3...and that was mushroom soup. I hate mushrooms.
* DD - 3 day stay, no solid food until day 2.
* DS2 - 3 day stay. My OB overrode the "clear fluids" order, but not until after my first breakfast tray (water & coffee) arrived - I actually started to cry, despite having had dh stock me up with a bunch of "disallowed" fruit and yogurt.

*Staff:* Ugh. I don't know what else to say. They drive me batty. I had to argue with a nurse last time, because she was adamant about giving me a sleeping pill. My GP had prescribed it (her answer to the knowledge that I was _very_ stressed and unhappy about having another section). I didn't want it. I shouldn't have to argue to refuse drugs. I've had nurses bully me into walking when I was too weak - not "just" in excruciating pain, but _weak_ - to even get out of bed. The same nurse chastised me of "over doing it" when I was finally able to walk.

Should we even discuss the staff lactation consultant? She walked in as dh was about to place ds2 to the breast for his second feeding. Without introducing herself, she strode over, nudged dh our of the way, grabbed my breast and ds2, latched him and began to lecture me on breastfeeding. Umm...yeah - way to support breastfeeding. You know - when most people grab your breast without permission, it's assault.

There was the nurse who yelled at me for taking to long to roll over to feed ds1. Sorry, ma'am...labour and tons of drugs and surgery don't leave me feeling that perky - I'll try to be more energetic for you next time...







:

How about the one this time? She found out I'd nursed dd to 21 months, and said, "Wow - that's so great! We need more moms like you!" - then proceeded to give me a huge lecture on how to breastfeed. She, of course, included the "use the football hold" thing every time she talked to me, even after I told her it didn't work for me. She packed a bunch of pillows around ds2 after I asked her not to...and jostled him and broke his perfect, pain-free latch.

None of them listened - not during three stays.

*General:* How about sticking me in front of a west-facing window at the end of July? I sat in the sun and baked from 11:00 am until 7:00 pm every day. The nurse wanted to close my windows, because the baby was too cold. When dh asked if I could be moved, they said "no", even though the bed next to me was empty (it didn't have a window on the sunside).

My stay with dd was probably the best. I only shared my room for part of a day. (Policy at this hospital is to place moms alone until there aren't any empty rooms.) DH wasn't working at the time, so he stayed with me all day and all night. Having him there made all the difference.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I had my 1st in a hospital. Ugh, yuck. I stayed for 24 hours after she was born and it was AWFUL. I got NO rest and I just wanted to be home. Sucked. My birth would have been way better at home too so needless to say I lived and learned.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

First (c-section in early labor for breech):
Awesome food. Very nice nurses. Crappy hospital bed that has given me chronic back pain, but what can you do? Other than the whole "recovering from surgery" thing, it was a good experience.

Second (last minute c-section for low amniotic fluid): Different hospital this time. Postpartum rooms were i think the only rooms in the hospy that hadn't been remodeled and they were AWFUL! Straight out of the 60's- dark, dank and a recipe for insuring ppd. Food-meh. There was one nurse in particular (that i had all three days














that wasn't real warm and fuzzy, but the others were fine. My son was on the bililights in my room and it was just bad. Bad experience.

Third (induced vba2c with foley cath due to blood incompatibility): Same hospital as the second, but i actually labored there. The labor rooms were very spacious and nice and had jacuzzi tubs... damn jacuzzi tub. Whoever made that tub had never been pregnant... the only way that you could lay in the tub was on your back and the water wasn't even on your tummy







: Food- meh. Better nurses this time. I recovered in their birth center and that was nice.

Overall, there were good and bad parts of each of my hospital stays (mostly bad in the second experience). Barring medical neccesity, i would never have another baby at one, but the first and third experiences weren't that bad.


----------



## AuntG (Apr 2, 2007)

SUBSTANDARD

The first was a county hospital in California that was not unlike that of those scenes you see in documentaries about the poor hospital conditions in the old Soviet Union -- beds lined the hallways, women wailing and being ignored, many different languages being spoken.

I was mostly uncomfortable with the lack of any postpartum care. I was placed in a bed next to thirty other women and pretty much left there for the rest of the day. It was only hours and hours later that I heard a women asking for tylenol that I realized I might could have some also. The bathroom was WAY down the hallway from this communal postpartum room and no one showed me how to use the belted pad thing. Postpartum mamas were pretty much helping each other with this task.

ALMOST LET ME DIE TO COVER THIER A$$ES

The second time was in Alabama -- I got a staph infection from the epidural and ended up with meningitis. I was unconscious for days. It was my step-mother who, on day three, finally suggested it sounded like meningitis and asked them to do a spinal tap.

INTENSIVE CARE AFTER BIRTH
So what were they doing those first few days? Giving me Haldol and demerol and saying I had a psychological need for attention. Mind you, I was unconscious (and have no recollection of any of this).
My husband and family were interrogated about my mental past (which is sane, by the way), but at the same time, our newborn son was quarantined in a plastic box in a solitary confinement room.

It was the infectious disease doctor that finally sort of made things right. When I came out of intensive care a week later, _I could not walk_ or see straight. Everyone blamed each other and no one would give me an answer as to what happened.

MISADMINISTERED EPIDURAL + STAPH
When I finally got home, a simple internet search gave me the answers. Aha! So it WAS the epidural. I knew something wasn't right about it!!!!!
The OB who administered the epidural knew he'd punctured through too far, into the spinal cord itself. My husband watched as he did a test puncture, drew blood, (A bad sign) but continued to administer anyway with no patch remedy. (Add to that situation a little bit of staph and now you're cooking!) Before I had time to blink, I felt the effects and five minutes later, I was numb to my neck and alarms and buzzers were going off and I was being given oxygen while really big machines were being rolled into the room.

Funny, none of that is reflected in the nurses notes.

I met with the OB and discussed this and he simply said that next time he would induce earlier (exactly why?) and I would be denied an epidural because it would just make me sick again. WTF? I felt guilt for many months over almost dying because I needed pain relief.

When we were sued for an inordinately large hospital bill, we spoke to an attorney. Coincidentally, he had JUST settled a case the week prior involving the same OB who misadminstered an epidural leaving a women paralyzed. Then we learned that after the OB adminstered mine, he went across the hallway and mis-adminstered another to a laboring women there, who ended up having simliar complications.

And they spent three days trying to convince my family _*I*_ was a nutcase?

SO WHAT COULD I HAVE DONE DIFFERENTLY?

NOT BE INDUCED
NOT BE INDUCED
NOT BE INDUCED
NOT ALLOWED AN OB TO GIVE ANAESTHESIA, DEMANDED A QUALIFIED ANAESTHESIOLOGIST
HAD A KNOWLEDGEABLE SUPPORT TEAM WHO WOULD NOT HAVE ALLOWED INTERNS TO BE MAKING THE DECISIONS

By the way, to any nurses out there, make SURE you know your patient is still unconscious before you start talking about their case in front of them.


----------



## AuntG (Apr 2, 2007)

I also want to add that after being in intensive care, on morphine for a week, and narcotics once I got home for 2 weeks, I still managed to end up breastfeeding.

it wasn't easy, but I was determined not to let this incident rob me completely.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura_Kitten* 
I had a nurse prosletyzing at me at the tail end of childbirth, saying it hurt because I had sinned against God.

















Just one of the reasons I won't go to a Mercy hospital. Blech.

Boy, reading these posts I get the impression there are some terrible hospitals out there! I guess I've been lucky so far.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

My hospital experience wasn't great, wasn't awful. I sure wouldn't check in there for a vacation!

The Good:

I'd never been a patient in a hospital before so I was kind of curious and fascinated about the whole experience.
Large private room, recently remodeled.
The hospital bed was easier to get in and out of than my own bed at home would have been.
Giant stacks of diapers and wipes for the two metric tons of meconium DD passed on her first night.
Mostly great nursing staff. Very cheerful, helpful, and efficient.
I could bleed all over everything and get baby pee on the linens, and IT DIDN'T MATTER!
Lactation consultant on call. She saved my life after run-in with Moron Nurse (see below) -- taught me some tricks to get the baby calm enough to latch on and encouraged me to take the little howler into bed with me. Where she kept howling for quite some time, but then settled in. I really think she was part of the reason breastfeeding was so easy for us -- I learned what a good latch felt like, how to get enough nipple in the mouth of a newborn, what to do when she started drifting off after the first few sucks, all before my milk came in and I was engorged.

The Lousy:

People in and out of my room EVERY 10 MINUTES around the clock. blood pressure, birth certificate forms, first pediatrician visit, PKU, hearing test, more blood pressure, and so many other random annoyances that I can't even remember.
Food sucked. And I gave birth at 6:45, and didn't get any dinner for hours.
There was a huge gorgeous shower in the bathroom -- and no hot water. I burst out sobbing standing there shivering in the bathroom, I was so cold and covered with bodily fluids and I would have killed for a hot shower, I was so disappointed.
Right after delivery, I had one moron nurse who kept taking the baby away from me and leaving her howling on the warming table with a little heart monitor stuck on her chest, and kept saying "She's crying so much because she's hungry. You don't have any milk yet. She needs formula! I'll go get a bottle!" I only had about half an hour of her, though, and then I never saw her again. Everyone else was GREAT.

I wasn't really in the hospital for the posh amenities -- I was there because I wanted the option of pain relief, and because we lived on a stair-access-only street and transporting in an emergency would have been very difficult. I wanted the security of knowing that if we needed NICU, it would be right there.


----------



## Sotevenn (Jan 4, 2007)

I had a positive experience for the post c/s care.

Pro: Nurses kept on top of the pain meds for me
Everyone was very encouraging about breastfeeding
They kept me fed with meals & snacks & kept me well hydrated
There was a day bed for dh to sleep on & spend the night
They cleaned up any messes
Option to turn off phone & screen visitors
When dd temp was low at night, the nurse encouraged us to co-sleep skin to skin under warm blankets to regulate her temp
They reminded me to get up & walk every now & then to speed recovery.

Con: They woke me up too much at night. For some reason the night nurses came in one at a time to check each thing (like one came in at 12 to check bp, then another comes in at 1 to check my meds, then another at 2 to check dd







: )

If I hadn't had a c-section though, I'd rather have been home. It was good for recovering from surgery though.


----------



## Nettie (May 26, 2005)

NO. My birth was okay; no interventions other than intermittent monitoring and being told when to push (two things I want to avoid this time around).

The post-partum part was horrible. Uncompassionate nurses, nurses who pushed me to let them give my son formula when he wasn't latching properly and I was in tears, being awakened all night by the temp-taker/BP-checker, having the hospital PHOTOGRAPHER barge into my room one morning when I was desperately trying to get some rest---and I had a sign on the door that said NO VISITORS, NURSES/PRACTITIONERS ONLY....and last but worst of all, my son came home with a staph infection, of which the antibiotic treatment caused us 3 months of thrush misery.

The only pros I can come up with for a hospital birth (outside of true medical emergency) is that all the blood & amniotic fluid that came out of me was cleaned up by someone else.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Do I like hospitals in general? No, it's too stressful coping with my latex allergy, my MCS, and my food allergies.

Did I have a good hospital birth experience? Yes. I labored naturally and on my terms. Rooming in was expected and I got no grief for co-sleeping. I was glad that I could call a nurse to help me to the bathroom (I lost a lot of blood and was already severely anemic before that.) And a nurse would be there pronto to help me to the bathroom and back, plus she cleaned up the blood that gushed each time I stood up. My husband happily held the baby while I got cleaned up and helped back into bed.

Did I leave less than 24 hours later? Yes. I wanted to eat what I wanted, when I wanted, without sending hubby home for food. I wanted to not worry about breaking out in hives from a nurse who might've touched latex or hand sanitizer. I wanted to nurse without interruption.

I didn't call for the LC, but the nurses were all quite helpful. It was a Saturday night. Sunday morning, a close friend brought me a latté, which was heavenly.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I think the only thing I liked about the 4 days I spent in the hospital with my first was that I could make them clean things up - like changing pads when lochia started gushing, etc. The nurses didn't seem too thrilled, but from what I gathered, that was their job! So I called on nurses routinely when I needed things.

I detested being awoken ALL NIGHT LONG. We were poked and prodded nonstop. I got hassled because my baby wanted to nurse and sleep and nurse and sleep and I couldn't tell them when he was nursing or exactly how long. We were told he wasn't getting enough and needed sugar water and/or formula to make him stop crying. (No one considered REFLUX which he had.) My DH stayed with us but had to sleep on a very uncomfy half-couch seat thing. And the rocker made hideous noises.

While it certainly wasn't as bad as it could've been (though there were many things I was promised on the tour that didn't happen - so it could've been better!), I will never choose to go back! Yeah, I didn't have any nurses at my homebirth, but my MWs were GREAT and I was doing so much better that I could get to the bathroom and change things out myself!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
I think the only thing I liked about the 4 days I spent in the hospital with my first was that I could make them clean things up - like changing pads when lochia started gushing, etc. The nurses didn't seem too thrilled, but from what I gathered, that was their job! So I called on nurses routinely when I needed things.

This just shows how different we all are. I _hated_ having my pads changed and such...wished desperately that I could do it myself. I also hated having them checked every time a nurse came in. ICK!

Oh, yeah - and ds2 was a sleeper. He wanted to nurse to sleep and then sleep for about 6 hours. That was great...except that a nurse put down "mild jaundice" on his chart, so they harassed me about nursing every three hours. He wasn't jaundiced...another nurse indicated that he still was, right after telling me that the light was bad and she couldn't tell. DD had some jaundice - ds2 wasn't even slightly jaundiced. There was certainly no need to deprive me of sleep to breastfeed my very healthy, very chubby, very happy, very _asleep_ baby!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
This just shows how different we all are. I _hated_ having my pads changed and such...wished desperately that I could do it myself. I also hated having them checked every time a nurse came in. ICK!

Honestly, I think what I remember most was getting to the room after surgery/recovery and feeling the first big gush of fluids. I had NO idea what was going on, really, and was in a lot of pain (after a general anesthesia and rather ineffective morphine). I remember thinking, "hmm, someone needs to come take care of this; is that supposed to be happening?" Once I could get up and around and got those lovely net panties that all stopped, I think! I don't remember them checking at every visit! Eek!!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

E(further)TA ~ the hospital my sister had her last baby at was incredible. The food was like, 4 star (immediately after birth she had a four course meal with chocolate cake for dessert), there was a sofa bed for the other family members to sleep on, and accommodations for the entire family. When my niece was born, in the room there was: my sister, obviously, and me, and her husband, and her other three kids, and my son)... we were all totally comfortable. There was also a TV with functioning DVD player, as well as a stereo system with CD player and remote control. She had a HUGE window (one entire wall was a window overlooking a little patio / garden type area with lots of trees and greenery), a giant adjustable bed, and lots of blankets and a little table. The bathroom was also incredible, with a spa tub, a double-headed shower (that is, the shower had two sprayer head thingies), and plenty of space for laboring mama plus support crew (not that she used it).
Okay, if the rest of the hospital staff would leave me alone and I could have DoctorJen attend I just might consider it. (Not really, but almost.







) Seriously, what was this, hospital for the stars? How much did it cost? I've never heard of such a thing.

Well, I haven't given birth in a hospital. But I have been in hospitals plenty enough, visiting other people and getting care for myself and my children. Not even getting into the quality of care and attitudes... First, the fluorescent lights are a killer for me. I just can't tolerate them at all, they give me headaches, make me feel sick to my stomach... and hospitals have closed air circulation systems. Stale air is so not my thing, I like the windows open. Then there's the _filth._ I don't care how clean it _looks,_ I know hospitals are really quite dirty places and that gives me the heebies. The tacky generic "homelike" decor offends me, it's always too hot and I start feeling dehydrated, and the beds and furniture are uncomfortable.

That said, recently we were in for a cat scan (due to the stupidity of a stupid doctor, but that's another story) and it was really okay. The lab techs were incredibly kind, pleasant, attentive, and accomodating. I feel like crying just thinking about it. There was a nice hum to the machine, sort of a relaxing white noise, they talked to us in low, soothing voices, gave us plenty of time to make decisions and do what we needed to do, advocated for us, the lights were dim, there was a fan circulating cool air, they brought us warm blankets and bottles of water, and they arranged the uncomfortable chairs to try to make it more comfortable for us, propping pillows behind us and beneath our legs. I felt so very cared for. And then they thanked _me_ -- for what, I don't know. All I was doing was tending to my daughter as best I could and trying to keep the trauma to a minimum. Anyway, that's the way hospital care should _always_ be. And so rarely is.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

It was a birth center in Seattle.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

The nurses at my hospital were amazing after the birth. I practically felt pampered, really. They repeatedly reminded my husband and I that we could refuse anything (the ped was pushing glucose tests for our son). At one point I woke up and put my hand on my son (curled up next to me in bed) and found a note one of the nurses had left _on_ him about calling them to get something done when we woke up. I guess they figured I'd be sure to find it there!


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
This just shows how different we all are. I _hated_ having my pads changed and such...wished desperately that I could do it myself. I also hated having them checked every time a nurse came in. ICK!

You mean in America they check?! I think they only checked me when I was still cath'ed and couldn't get up. After that it was DIY (and they resented giving me the pads instead of having DH bring me my own--never mind you can't get ones nearly as thick!)

Dang, maybe I would enjoy my hospital stay in the States







(or maybe now I'm used to being completely ignored)


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

Ugh. I really don't even like to think about my post-partum hospital experience.

Honestly, I don't remember a whole lot about it. I don't actually remember having a baby there with me at all. I just remember things like...

About 30 hours after my c-section I was still unable to even roll over. They took my cath out and I had no sensation so I let my bladder get too full and had no idea it was that way until I was in serious pain. So, a nurse came in and pulled me up (without my consent) by my arm and while I was screaming in hysterical pain she dragged me out of the bed and into the bedroom. All the while she was scolding me for not knowing that I had to pee and telling me that I should be happy she figured it out before I wet the bed.

They wouldn't feed me. I just remember feeling like I was literally going to die of starvation. I had a 3 day induction during which I was not allowed to eat or even drink (ice only!!!) and then I was not allowed anything but ice for 24 hours after and then still only clear fluids for two days after that! So... I went SIX DAYS without food. And we wondered why my milk didn't come in until day 8.

I was way too terrified of being alone to let DH leave so thankfully they put me in the one private room they had because they could tell I was traumatized. So, that meant DH could stay but he had to sleep sitting upright in a chair.

They took my baby at every shift change for almost 2 hours at a time. We would have to beg to get him back to even feed him. They had to "evaluate" him at every shift change, but said all babies had to be in the nursery to do that. They only had maybe 4 babies on the floor, so I don't know what was taking so long. They kept insisting that we give him glucose water too.

It's just sad to me that I don't remember one happy moment during that entire experience. No matter how hard I try, I can't remember even smiling, just being drugged, and crying from pain.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

The food was good. I could order whatever I wanted. One thing to mention was both my mom and my husband left at some point to go to my house to shower and relax







. I couldn't sleep there. Some of the nurses were a PITA. I had one nurse I loved, my L&D nurse, and other nurses I didn't understand why they became nurses. I was ready to go way before I was released.


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

I _hated_ my hospital stay. Doc wouldn't let me leave when we wanted too, the lighting was awful, it smelled funny (you know that hospital smell??), love those flat as a pancake plastic pillows, I had to fight to get my heplock out, the food sucked, and they treated me like a criminal because I didn't want DS to hang out in the nursery. Nurses were breathing down my neck every 5 min it seemed either to check me, or to check DS, or some such nonsense. DH had to sleep on a fold-out CHAIR in both the L&D and recovery rooms (separate for us.) Oh and sleep?? Yeah right, we weren't allowed to both be asleep with DS in the room, and we were so afraid a nurse would "steal" him from us that we slept in two hours shifts the first 2 days. The list of grievances goes on and on...

The ONLY good things about my hospital were in L&D. They took my MW seriously, so she was allowed to act as my doula and advocate, plus "assist" the L&D nurses, doing checks, perineal compresses, etc. Also my MW assistant was my L&D nurse for the first 2 days of labor, and she "let" me unhook the monitors and move about as needed during labor. Plus pretty much anyone I wanted to be there during birth was allowed in. I had my mom & dad, hubby, MW, and one sis. MIL, FIL and BIL showed up while I was pushing and could have stayed but I kicked them out. I could have had even more people there if I wanted to - the L&D room was pretty big and nobody cared as long as they didn't get in the way of things.

But to make sure L&D wasn't too good, I still was only allowed "clear fluids" during labor and I had to have FREQUENT monitoring (though not continuous but only because of the nurse above.)


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

I didn't like the hospital at all, even though I chose to transfer there after I'd been in active labour for 36 hours with my first. My original plan was to have a home birth. And we were outta there first thing the next day.

Now, when I had my first major knee surgery (before kids), I was pretty darn happy to spend the night in hospital. I was in a lot of pain, & the morphine meant that I would have slept like a baby no matter where I was (had a private room, too, so that helped).


----------



## SwissMama (Sep 5, 2005)

First hospital/First birth:

AWFUL interventive birth
Great postpartum stay - they paired me up with another expat, who is now one of my best friends here. We had buffet breakfast every morning, exercise classes and massages.







The hospital itself was not that nice, our room was a typical hospital room. Breastfeeding help was available 24-7 but I didn't get the hang of it until I left the hospital. I stayed 6 days and got a lot of rest. But the birth was so awful, and i had a 3rd degree episiotomy, with an exceptional amount of vaginal lacerations, a hematoma AND infection in the wound - so the "rest" would not have been needed had it not been for that.

Second hospital/Second birth:
AWESOME AWESOME birth. Cant say enough good things (see my response in the other thread)
Postpartum stay - the room was beautiful and we had access to the nature trails. We had a balcony and the option of a "family" room (which i didn't opt for, since i knew i wouldnt be staying long). Because the birth was so great, I was actually on a bit of a high, and didn't get any sleep at all. I had no tearing/cutting, I was excited and had a lot of energy so laying around in the hospital was not high on my list of things to do.







I wanted to get out. However, i did stay 2 days so that I could get breastfeeding help and have some alone time with my newborn before returning to the chaos of home.







I didn't really get to take care of my first child for the first 6 weeks because of the hematoma, so i needed to relearn all of that stuff and didn't have a lot of confidence and gained that from the midwifes with the 2nd child who showed me how to use the cloth diapers (the hospitals), bathing, etc.

As you can see, most of my stay in either hospital had to do either with healing and/or self confidence. So I am sure that for my next birth, neither of these things would be an issue and I can go ambulant.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I hate, hate, hate the hospital. We tried to get out of there ASAP - even though I was recovering from major surgery (c-section). I found it to be *not* restful (as they come in during the night to poke and prod you when you are trying to sleep), my last nurse was pretty ditzy and forgetful and I was afraid that she would give me the wrong meds all the time, they were late with the food, and they did not help with breastfeeding very well (well the first few nurses did, but I also got sent home with formula and told to supplement).
One of my coworkers had told me to stay in there as long as possible, but no, we got the heck out of there and I am glad. Now I have PTSD directly related to the hospital, so I am really hoping that my plans for an OOH VBAC work out next time, I don't think I can handle going back.


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

both of my first two girls where born in the hospital. I had a decently nice experience







Maybe because I waited until I was WELL into labor before I went in? Both times it was all natural although I did get a dr. the first time who gave me an episitomy. (which hurt like heck and took FOREVER to heal. The second time around I switched dr's/ hospitals and that delivery went wonderfully. They have no nursery there.. the baby never leaves your room (which is HUGE and has lots of comfy chairs/etc)

However, even with a pretty good hospital experience I'm having a homebirth the next time around. Why?
-I'm tired of getting to the hospital and having to WAIT to push/do what my body needs to until the dr. gets there.. then he simply catches my baby LOL.. I have WAY uncomplicated deliveries
-I HATE being cooped up in a hospital room. I really think I must have some sort of claustrophobia that only applies to hospital rooms LOL.. I start to go a bit nutso.
- last time around my labor progressed so quickly (3 hours of hard labor) that after we got to the hospital I zoned out a bit w/ all of the nurses running around/dr's coming in/etc.. it's hard to really remember what happened. I was there for less than an hour before Lorien arrived and it totally lost any personal feeling once I arrived. There is also that nagging feeling of what's the point of coming up here? LOL
-I just feel more comfy at home







I love knowing that it will just be me, my midwife who is GREAT.. an assistant and family!
-oh.. and no useless IV stuck in my arm!

But, all in all I had pretty good hospital experiences..


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

My last birth was amazing. I was treated with respect, noone questioned ANY decisions I made & were ALL supportive of everything I did. I was given food, allowed to walk & discharged less than 24 hrs. after my section. They NEVER touched my baby, never "checked" her, never "pushed" on my belly. I could go on & on. I actually sent the nursing staff flowers after. I was IMPRESSED. It was my only birth at that hospital. My 3 births prior to that couldn't have been MORE different. It was DREADFUL. Good hospitals do exist but they are NOT the norm. Birth, IMO, belongs HOME. While I appreciate more than I can say the level of respect I recieved last time it really wasn't necessary as a hospital birth wasn't necessary.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexisT* 
You mean in America they check?! I think they only checked me when I was still cath'ed and couldn't get up. After that it was DIY (and they resented giving me the pads instead of having DH bring me my own--never mind you can't get ones nearly as thick!)

Dang, maybe I would enjoy my hospital stay in the States







(or maybe now I'm used to being completely ignored)

I'm in Canada. They checked me while I was still catheterized, and I hated it. I think they checked me for three days with ds1 (it was a long time ago), and only about a day or so with the others. I do remember sloooowly walking to the bathroom to change my pads later in the stay, and it was SO much better than the alternative!

I could easily get used to being completely ignored in the hospital. If I were even remotely religious, I'd have spent most of my stay praying for something to make them leave me the hell alone.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckhagen* 
About 30 hours after my c-section I was still unable to even roll over.

Yeah - that's about right. I remember getting over on my side to feed ds1. It took me many minutes (10? 15? not sure) of pulling on the side rail of the bed with everything I had just to get onto my side to feed him. I really wish someone had mentioned that I could feed him on my back!!! Instead, I got reamed out by a nurse for taking too long!

Quote:

They took my cath out and I had no sensation so I let my bladder get too full and had no idea it was that way until I was in serious pain.










I'm so sorry. I didn't have that in the hospital, but I have that all the time now. I can't tell I need to pee until it starts to hurt...and I'm really busy and can't go right away (feeding the baby or dealing with something on the stove that will burn, for example), the pain actually goes away again. I can't help but feel it's only a matter of time before I pee all over myself. Under the circumstances, I'm very grateful that I've always had incredibly good bladder control...


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Would I rather have been at home? Yes. Was my hospital experience that bad? No.

I pretty much got everything the way I wanted. DS didn't leave our sight once. No one argued with me about vaxes or antibiotic ointment. They just asked whether or not we wanted them. I was able to speak with the lactation consultant about the meds I am on. All of the nurses were supportive of BFing. They were also impressed that I didn't get an epidural.







:

I was a new mother and felt like I didn't know how to care for a baby. So although I don't do things exactly like they did them, it was nice to watch someone swaddle him and bathe him once. Just to up my confidence a little.

Also, they let me keep the thingie they used to wash his hair with soft bristles on one side and a sponge on the other. I love that thing! I don't no what I will do when it falls apart.









The worst part - the food was horrible. I don't eat meat, and they were always messing up my meals.

We left at the 24 hour mark in a blizzard. I just wanted to be at home and comfortable.

Next time I will probably leave sooner than that if the second birth goes as well as the first.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

My hospital stay pp was wonderful. Here's the room I was in:

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y22...h/100_0364.jpg

Menu with huge selection of excellent food, comfortable furniture, nice decor, soft lighting (under my control), TV, rooming-in was normal, visitors allowed at any hour, no middle-of-the-night interruptions, whirlpool tub, attentive nurses ... I can't say enough good things about the facilities at this place.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
My hospital stay pp was wonderful. Here's the room I was in:

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y22...h/100_0364.jpg

Menu with huge selection of excellent food, comfortable furniture, nice decor, soft lighting (under my control), TV, rooming-in was normal, visitors allowed at any hour, no middle-of-the-night interruptions, whirlpool tub, attentive nurses ... I can't say enough good things about the facilities at this place.

I wonder if the way a birthing room is situated/decorated is an indication of how the hospital views the birthing process. Obviously there's a money issue involved as well, as even the best County hospital probably doesn't have resources to outfit a swanky resort-style birthing wing, but I'm just wondering if there could be a connection. So many of the hospital experiences I'm reading here seem to have taken place in a standard, crappy hospital bed, or a surgical unit (?!). At my hospital, the birthing rooms are singles, room-in with shower/tub, beautifully decorated with wood floors, soft, adjustable lighting, TV/DVD/Stereo, etc. The surgical rooms (for C/S etc. if needed) are nearby and dedicated, but separate - none of the rooms does double-duty as a birthing room AND surgical room. Does this possibly indicate that the hospital views birth as less of a medical procedure than a natural one?

I don't know. I haven't been on my birthing suites tour yet, and maybe there is no connection. It's just a thought. It seems like such a superficial thing, but I figure if the hospital board voted to spend that kind of money, maybe it means something.







Or maybe not.


----------



## 2bluefish (Apr 27, 2006)

1st baby I had to go in 2 days after the birth because I got an infection. It was nice upscale hospital. The room was like a hotel. They helped me alot with bfing. I didn't want to be there and would have preferred to be home. But it was ok.

2nd baby I transferred to birth at the hospital. It was a very archaic hospital. I did not like it at all. They told me they would come in and draw my blood every morning at 3 am for as long as I stayed. I was up and dressed and ready to go before the doctor made it to my room that morning. No way was I staying.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
My hospital stay pp was wonderful. Here's the room I was in:

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y22...h/100_0364.jpg

Menu with huge selection of excellent food, comfortable furniture, nice decor, soft lighting (under my control), TV, rooming-in was normal, visitors allowed at any hour, no middle-of-the-night interruptions, whirlpool tub, attentive nurses ... I can't say enough good things about the facilities at this place.

I've never heard of hospital rooms like that. I wonder if we have them at all. I can't imagine we would...the medical system here is always starved for cash, and I can't see something like that being financially justifiable to the public when many hospitals are begging for new equipment...


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Here, private hospitals kind of compete for L&D patients, I think, so they're pretty motivated to provide the kind of birth experience women say they want. The birthing suites at my hospital were HUGE and only a few years old -- you room in from admittance to discharge (theoretically; I had to hang around for a while in triage waiting for someone to check out so I could have a room). A healthy newborn will never leave the room -- the only "nursery" is the NICU. They had a staff of lactation consultants. There was a push bar over the bed and no one wanted me to push flat on my back. And they set up a huge mirror so I would see my daughter's little wet purple face enter the world.

My OB (who was also my fertility guy) was very anti-C-Section and when I told him beforehand I didn't want an episiotomy, he said "Believe me, I don't want to give anybody an episiotomy! All I ask is that if I say 'stop pushing and give yourself a chance to stretch, you stop.'" He did pull the cord while I was delivering the placenta, which for pete's sake, everyone knows not to do -- but it resulted in him getting hit SPLAT! in the chest with a placenta, so justice was served.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gcgirl* 
I wonder if the way a birthing room is situated/decorated is an indication of how the hospital views the birthing process.

I think in this town at least, it's an indication of the fact that there are two major hospitals here literally across the street from each other, and they compete fiercely for patients. They even gave out glossy brochures at the bridal show, touting their wonderful, comfortable birthing facilities. The other hospital is just as nice as the one I chose, too (I picked based on not wanting to go to the Catholic one).

Personally, I'd rather they invest more energy in improving the way their staff handles births, but the room was amazing, I have to admit. And the policies weren't bad, either - I mean, no recovery room for c-section moms, you go right back into the room you were laboring in and you get your baby immediately.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel* 
And the policies weren't bad, either - I mean, no recovery room for c-section moms, you go right back into the room you were laboring in and you get your baby immediately.

That's been policy at our hospital for my last two births...but only if the L&D room hasn't been taken while you were in OR and there's someone available to monitor you.

With dd, I didn't even know about the policy - they were full, so I went to the usual post-op recovery room, and instead of spending the hour with my baby, I spent it watching my BP monitor (exciting) and listening to other people coming out of general anesthetic...which honestly made me feel like a voyeur.

With ds2, there wasn't anyone available, so I would have gone back to post-op. My L&D (ie. surgical prep) nurse gave up her lunch hour so I wouldn't have to do that...I got lucky, as there was an angel on L&D that day.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Pros:
I delivered around 1 am, and as soon as I was moved into my PP room, DH and I could order whatever we wanted to eat. It wasn't the best food ever, but it was hot, fresh and nourishing. The nurse gave me no grief about having DS room in, helped me latch DS, helped DH set up the fold-out chair/bed, did a couple of quick checks and then left us alone









The second PP nurse I had helped me with BFing, and was super patient in waiting and helping me get back my urinary function. She could have just jammed a catheter in me like one of the other nurses wanted to, but so glad she didn't.

The LC who came that next morning was FANTASTIC! She gave us lots of hands on support, but asked first before touching my boob and treated both me, DH and DS very gently, kindly, and answered all of our questions. She left us with tons of printed info and even stopped in later on to make sure everything was going well.

The room itself was small, but clean and nice. TV with remote, private shower/bathroom, window with adjustable blinds, rocker, fold out chair/bed and phone. The nurse brought extra pillows for me and DH. There was a whiteboard in the room that the nurses and CNAs wrote their names on (a nice touch I thought since I could never remember who was there). I could adjust the room temp and no one said anything when I wanted to leave all the lights off the whole time.

There was no enforcement of visiting hours unless I wanted everyone out, so my mom and MIL got to stay hours after the posted hours. And DH stayed with me the whole time.

Cons:
I did hate being woken up at 7 am for the shift change and what felt like everytime I got to nap. I didn't like that they took DS for a hearing test, but next time I will just go too. I wanted sleep so desperately, that I went home as soon as I could. The shower was freezing. I felt so vulnerable and uncomfortable when random people (delivering food, hospital photog, BC lady, etc) 1) kept dropping in every 5 minutes and 2) left the door and curtain in front of the door open. DS or the nurse would fix it every time, but still uncomfortable.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

My second child was a hopsital transfer,a nd I had been a hospital basher until then.

Beleive me, it wasn't a vacation, but it was not a horrible experience either. I wouldn't plan to ever do it again, but I understand that some people are more comfortable there.


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuntG* 

MISADMINISTERED EPIDURAL + STAPH
When I finally got home, a simple internet search gave me the answers. Aha! So it WAS the epidural. I knew something wasn't right about it!!!!!
The *OB who administered the epidural* knew he'd punctured through too far, into the spinal cord itself. My husband watched as he did a test puncture, drew blood, (A bad sign) but continued to administer anyway with no patch remedy. (Add to that situation a little bit of staph and now you're cooking!) Before I had time to blink, I felt the effects and five minutes later, I was numb to my neck and alarms and buzzers were going off and I was being given oxygen while really big machines were being rolled into the room.

Funny, none of that is reflected in the nurses notes.

I met with the OB and discussed this and he simply said that next time he would induce earlier (exactly why?) and I would be denied an epidural because it would just make me sick again. WTF? I felt guilt for many months over almost dying because I needed pain relief.

When we were sued for an inordinately large hospital bill, we spoke to an attorney. Coincidentally, he had JUST settled a case the week prior involving *the same OB who misadminstered an epidural leaving a women paralyzed*. Then we learned that after the OB adminstered mine, he went across the hallway and mis-adminstered another to a laboring women there, who ended up having simliar complications.


Bolding mine.

Please tell me an OB didn't administer your epidural. That is so far outside the scope of their practice, it would be ILLEGAL for them to do so. Doctors don't just go around giving epidurals if they aren't licensed to do so, and OBs are not licensed to give epidurals.

That is by far one of the most bizarre things I've heard of an OB supposedly doing.

Now, an anesthesiologist or anesthetist giving an epidural that goes too far and enters the spinal space? That I have heard of. And it can literally kill a person in minutes when it happens. The dose of drugs for an epidural is WAY higher than the dose for a spinal, so it's like a massive overdose shot straight into the spinal column. Cardiac arrest is common after such an incident.

But I've honestly never, ever heard of an OB administering epidurals. I cannot fathom a hospital allowing such a thing, even if the doc in question wanted to be creative and WAY overstep his/her practice guidelines.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* 
That is by far one of the most bizarre things I've heard of an OB supposedly doing.

I've heard of this before, but I can't remember where...need to look for it. It seems to me the other case I read about was a doctor who had been trained in administering epidurals, but didn't regularly do them...something like that...

I can't remember if it was an OB or someone else, though. I'll see if I can remember it, and find the source.


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

I was at an expo type event last night for pregnant women in our area.
The new hospital here is in the process of building a Women's Center. They had a booth set up and the entire booths information consisted of paint, tile, flooring, and architectural samples. I stopped and thought... "wow, is that all anyone really cares about. Is there nothing more to it than that? As long as the place looks posh it mustn't really matter what really goes on." And as a first time (under-educated regarding birth) mom I would have probably jumped all over it thinking that gorgeous equals safe and trustworthy. Just like with people... it's been shown in recent studies that beautiful people are considered by our human minds to be more trustworthy. I actually really think that has much to do with why my ex-OB is so popular here regardless of the number of awful experiences she provides. She's beautiful and very proper. The second most popular OB in town is the same way... looks amazing in ads and comes off very well put together. Meanwhile her practice is a complete train-wreck.


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I've heard of this before, but I can't remember where...need to look for it. It seems to me the other case I read about was a doctor who had been trained in administering epidurals, but didn't regularly do them...something like that...

I can't remember if it was an OB or someone else, though. I'll see if I can remember it, and find the source.

I suppose all MDs at least do a month rotation through anesthesia during their intern year, but that certainly doesn't mean they are proficient at administering epidurals. That is really scary and something I'm glad I've never heard of til now.

I said earlier it would be illegal for an OB to administer an epidural, but I'm not 100% sure on that. I'm going to email DH and ask him if he knows. I know DH certainly wouldn't be allowed to go in and do a crash c-section since he's not an OB.

Bless that poor woman, whomever put in her epidural. She is an example of how things CAN and DO go wrong sometimes with epidural placement.

One of DH's co-workers actually had a patient die after he injected what should have been an epidural into her spinal space. She went into cardiac arrest and was dead within just a couple of minutes. The baby survived after being taken by crash c-section, but he was in a persistent vegetative state last I heard. It was a disaster to say the very least.

Oh the horror stories that came out of that particular hospital. It was a scary place to have a baby for sure.


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

As for my hospital experiences:

1st hospital: It was a scheduled section for medical reasons, twins born full term, both with me in the recovery room, both nursed in recovery, there was no well baby nursery, so they stayed with me the entire time by default (which is what I wanted) and EXCELLENT breastfeeding support.

Drawbacks were the absurd rounds that began at 5am the next morning. Right about the time we got both of them to sleep at the same time. And they wanted to poke and prod the three of us, then go about their merry way. I told them if they woke a baby, they took a baby with them when they left. I was so not kidding. They came back later.









We went home 24 hours after delivery, due to circumstances not related to me or the babies at all, but this turned out to be the biggest blessing in disguise. Not being woken up repeatedly was heavenly. Though I did miss the bed that could be raised and lowered.









2nd: ERCS at a different hospital. I adored my OB there, which was a good thing cause the nurses left quite a bit to be desired. They weren't nasty or rude, just ignorant. I was told that I *must* breastfeed every 3 hours on the dot from *both* breasts for 15 minutes per side. Never mind that I had exclusively BF TWINS a mere 12 months prior, so I knew how this whole BF thing worked. Never mind that the nurse in question was pulled off of the oncology floor and had never worked OB a day in his life. Thankfully I knew better, or I truly might have freaked out and thought I was doing something wrong.

We stayed 48 hours, again had baby in recovery with me, nursed in recovery (though not for 15 minutes per side







), baby in room with me unless I specifically asked them to take baby for whatever reason, DH smuggled food in cause I don't do the 24 hour clear liquid thing by my own choice.

3rd: ERCS at yet another hospital. Excellent staff during surgery, by far best surgical experience (likely because I knew what to ask for anesthesia wise after going through it twice already), baby tried to latch on as they wheeled me from the OR to recovery, very nice nurses.

By this point, I didn't so much mind if they took the baby for an hour or so at shift change. *However* this was a *very* supportive BF hospital, so I had no worries that they'd give baby formula or any other supplements/pacis without my express consent. They were VERY willing to come back for baby later if I was about to nurse when shift change occurred. I used that time to shower or rest, but I could do so knowing they'd bring her back to me when I buzzed or when she seemed hungry again, whichever came first.

Overall, if I had it to do again, I'd pick the OB from my second pg, the night nurse from my first pg, and the hospital from my third pg. And I'd stay for 24 hours unless necessity dictated otherwise. Oh, and I'd order a pizza to be delivered right after recovery. It's one thing I can't eat while pg but is SO yummy right afterwards. Otherwise, I'm fairly laid back as long as I get to nurse in recovery, and they don't give Hep B, formula, or pacis. I might choose to give the last two, but *I* decide that, not anyone else.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

I had a wonderful experience inspite of having a very traumatic c-section and seeing my dreams of a natural, gentle birth disappear. The staff was amazing, the food was great and I look forward to giving birth there again.

Here is a link to my hospital birthplace. As you can see it really is a wonderful place to give birth at.
http://www.caromontbirthplace.org/index.htm


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

I gave birth both times here: http://concordhospital.org/services/...nity-birth.php

and LOVED it. The L&D nurses were amazing - so supportive and capable. The hospital is very pro-baby and completely pro-BF. I don't think either child left my side except for the hearing test - everything is done in your room. Baby stays on your chest for warming for at LEAST an hour (w/ DS, I was such a newbie and I kept asking them to take him to the warming table and check him all over to be sure he was OK and they kept telling me, "He's fine!! He's a healthy baby!"







They'll do everything in their power to help you deliver drug-free (only a 20% epidural rate) and the food was great (room-service rather than set meals.) Private birthing suites - natch.

I'd have another baby just to go back there and be waited and and cared for for 3 days!


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

HATE hospitals.


----------



## josybear (Jul 24, 2006)

i love one of the hospitals in this city. it has a big, private birthing tub, for starters. a million times better than my bathtub at home. then there's the birthing suites - a hotel room-sized room with a pull out chair thing for dh t osleep in, a big window, a cd player, the works. full rooming in. i lost a lot of blood and couldn't stand after the birth so the nurses changed all ds' dipes. i never once had to deal with meconium. one night ds just wanted to cry and cry - my milk had switched over and he didn't like the change and there was nothing i could do about it. after trying and trying to soothe him i was getting desperate and needed to sleep soooo badly. an angelic nurse came and offered to walk him aound so i could nap. she took him and the nurses at the nursing station played with him while i slept. when i'd had some rest and he'd built up an appetite he was willing to try my strange new milk.








the day after ds was born i went into shock from blood loss. i stopped breathing. if i'd been at home i would have died.

the cons - the food is awful and cosleeping is not allowed. one nurse was awful, the others were amazing.

all in all i loved it. this time 'round i'm bringing bath bombs to put in the birthing tub...


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

No, I did not enjoy our hospital stay. It wasn't horrible in the way some people describe (food, lack of sleep) but I really just wanted to get HOME.

The one nice thing about the hospital was the easy access to a breastfeeding clinic with great LCs just down the hall from the postpartum unit. They helped save our breastfeeding relationship after a rough start in the NICU.


----------



## mamabain (Sep 19, 2002)

nope, hated it.

couldn't get any rest since they were checking vitals every 4 hours. had to watch my baby like a hawk so procedures weren't done. bed was uncomfortable, food sucked.

the comparison from my homebirth and hospital birth is apples to oranges, for sure. the loveliness of being in my own bed surrounded by my oldest child and hubby in a peaceful, undisturbed environment, that is immeasurable.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm a little weird in that I kind of *like* hospitals but I think that's just because they're terribly interesting. There's so much to investigate and look at and always something happening







and I'm a curious person.

That being said, I really wanted to like being in hospital postpartum and tried to like it.

No luck there.

I stayed in for 4 days after both ds's were born, since I delivered in a small hospital and they like to make sure everything is really, really okay. I do think that's kind of nice - especially for first time moms - because once you're home, you're on your own (if you don't have a midwife around).
BUT I got hardly any sleep. Nurses woke me and the baby up every 2 hrs or so at night. Frequent nursing is good, but if a healthy baby is sleeping for pete's sake leave it alone. Then it was hard to sleep during the day for all the visitor traffic, nurse traffic, cafeteria people...that was the worst. The tray clattering in at 7 AM.
And the breastfeeding help was pathetic. They were insistent on 'helping' but it had to do with forcing me to use uncomfortable complicated holds, a lot of boob-grabbing and positioning by the LC nurse, and always the watching. Watching me nurse, checking my latch...again, probably helpful but done in a really invasive manner. Then with my 3rd baby, where I left after 12 hours, a nurse tried to force me to breastfeed a konked-out non-hungry baby for 45 minutes. And treated me like I had no clue what I was doing. Um, this is my third baby, thanks, I may be young, but I'm not stupid.

It's hard to deal there as an informed mama because they have to cater to the lowest common denominator. They have to. So we get very little respect, because they have to catch the mamas that might fall thru the cracks with bfing and baby care and all that.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~* 
Nurses woke me and the baby up every 2 hrs or so at night. Frequent nursing is good, but if a healthy baby is sleeping for pete's sake leave it alone.









:

Quote:

They were insistent on 'helping' but it had to do with forcing me to use uncomfortable complicated holds, a lot of boob-grabbing and positioning by the LC nurse, and always the watching. Watching me nurse, checking my latch...again, probably helpful but done in a really invasive manner.
I know exactly what you mean. I actually didn't find it helpful at all. I was so tense trying to nurse ds1 that I'm amazed he got _anything_. Then, with both dd and ds2, the nurses kept pushing the football hold at me. I told them over and over that I know the football hold is more comfortable for many moms after a c-section, but it just does _not_ work for me. They just wouldn't drop it. Every time they came in and I was feeding the baby, it was "the football hold is easier after a c-section" - even after I'd told the same nurse five times that it doesn't work for me. IT was just soooo frustrating. What really bugged me was that they were pushiest with ds2...my third baby, and the _only_ one I had absolutely no trouble with right from the start. I just wanted them to let us be.

I also got hassled for refusing the community health nurse visit. Ugh.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

I enjoyed my hospital experiences. I spend a significant amount of my time in a hospital because I work in one. For me it's seemed pretty homey







. I was very glad to have the time post partum with DD#2. I had a very rambunctious 2.5 year old at home and it gave us some time to get to know each other just mom and babe. The PP RN's and even the LC's were very hands off but were available if I needed them. We got a fabulous BF'ing relationship established before adding another child into the mix.

As soon as we got home, every time I would BF DD#2, DD#1 would come and jump on the bed. Not fun with sore nipples.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

I hated it but they weren't to blame. It just wasn't home. Not my bed, my stuff, my smell.

Oh and I'm really not a social person, so having that many people around skeeved me out. Plus I'm nocturnal so having to sleep at night threw me off.

So I'll be birthing at home next time.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

I liked my postpartum stay. The maternity wing at my hospital was just renovated, so it's all nice and new. I had my own room and there was a couch for dh to sleep on. I liked that the bed went up and down. I liked the "wand thing" in the bathroom. Although I did not put ds in the nursery, I did like that once a night a nurse would come and get him and take him to be bathed so I could have have a guaranteed rest for a couple hours. I liked the food, and I liked having someone bring it to me and come take away all the mess later. I like being able to push a button and have an ice pack for my perinium or a vicodan sent to me.

While in the hospital for those first couple days, I feel like that's my REAL rest/recovery period. During that time, I don't have to get out of bed much. But once I get home, even though I try to continue to take it as easy as possible the first week or two, it's not the same. My only bathroom is upstairs and the kitchen is downstairs, so I find myself trekking up and down my steep stairs. And even though for the most part I let the housework go, I still end up doing at least dishes and picking up all the new baby stuff constantly. Also this time around I'll already have a 25lb 1yo as well as a newborn, so I'll be caring for both of them once I get home.

I do think it's annoying and somewhat disruptive in the very beginning when you have a nurse running in your room every 1/2 hour or hour or whatever to check your pad and blood pressure, but all in all it still was pretty restful for me.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stormborn* 
Plus I'm nocturnal so having to sleep at night threw me off.

They made you sleep? How odd.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeannie81* 
They made you sleep? How odd.

I had a scheduled induction so I checked in the night before. They tried to get me to take a sleeping pill but I don't respond well to sleeping pills. They really don't like you to stay up even if you can't sleep.


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

I hated the hospital; reasons were:

1) pushing the usual medicalized birth

2) Asked me no less than 4 times if I wanted pieces of my child's penis cut off.

3) Uterine assault! (they insisted on pressing on my uterus--I told them the breastfeeding would contract the uterus and then another nurse went ahead and attacked again! They didn't stop doing this with every time they checked me until I had my husband ask for the rep and that made them stop!)

Then there was the worry that they would give formula any second the baby was out of my sight, the "breastfeeding success bag" with formula and how to wean in it, the rules about visitors, the risks of hospital infection....bleh, never again!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3daughters* 
I did not enjoy being in the hospital at all.

I was lonely and bored. The bed was uncomfortable and crackled when I rolled over. There was constant light and noise in the hallway when I tried to sleep. They woke me up at 5:30 in the morning to take my temp and blood pressure. When I had afterpains they only gave me one Tylenol. I hated sharing a bathroom when I was bleeding so heavily. The food was terrible. My roommates husband stayed WAY passed visiting hours. I had to be presentable to leave my side of the room. I'm sure there is more...

I can't understand why women with uncomplicated births choose to stay for the full two days.

Same here, except my roommate had SOOO many visitors, it was unbelievable.


----------



## sogriffin (May 22, 2005)

My 1st dd was born in the hospital.

I can classify my feelings as "unsatisfactory"
It was yucky, but not any worse then what it normally is. It was a typical experience.

I have mixed feelings about my hospital birth. Should I blame the hospital for doing what hospitals do?
Mostly I'm mad at myself for not taking my birth seriously. I was the one that chose to accept what is "normal" and without any questioning, I followed the other preggos to the L&D factory

At least I figured things out in time for my 2nd birth.

A hospital is no place for healthy people


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Loathed it.

1) They did procedures to me without my consent.

2) They did procedures to my son without my consent.

3) They did not encourage me. They told me I was not making progress when in fact I was.

4) I was not allowed to eat, for a total of 36 hours or so. The one sympathetic nurse who snuck me jello was reprimanded.

4) They undermined my wishes for a natural birth at every opportunity.

5) They lied to me and told me I needed a csection.

6) They did not allow me to touch or hold my baby right away. Everyone else got to.

7) They put me in a recovery room all by myself and ignored my pleas to see my baby.

8) When finally I was brought to my room to see my son, the nurses came in every 1/2 hour either for me or the baby. I did not sleep and I was starving.

9) I needed help and no one answered when I buzzed for help for 30 minutes.

10) The nurse who came in to check the baby had 1 inch long fingernails and I could just imagine all the bacteria stuck under her fingernails







:


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

I hate hospitals and I was one of the lucky ones to have the super posh hotel style room complete with the 5 course meal. We have a local hospital that not only has the posh rooms, but will send a massage therapist and hair/makeup stylist to your room to fix you up.









So, the posh hotel style room does not replace the fact that:

The hospital staff treated me like I was an uneducated sheep

It seemed every attempt was made to sabotage my breastfeeding relationship

I was poked and prodded constantly and argued with no matter what I requested for me or the baby

Several attempts were made to take the baby to the nursery because the nurses were in shock that I was bathing/changing/feeding the baby ALL BY MYSELF! *gasp* I even managed to shower and use the toilet with the baby right with me!

This time around I'm going to a freestanding birth center. I will be able to go home just a few hours after having the baby. The midwives ASK ME what I'd like instead of arguing with me or telling me what to do.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericswifey27* 
Loathed it.
10) The nurse who came in to check the baby had 1 inch long fingernails and I could just imagine all the bacteria stuck under her fingernails







:

Ack! Gross! No offense to nurses with long nails, but I'd rather not have one touch me or my child either. Short is the way to go - doesn't she ever have to put latex gloves on?


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

I was fairly lucky with my hospital stay with DS1. I got to have a room to myself which was nice but they did keep coming in and checking on us but they did it in a nice way. Barely waking me up just enough to feel my stomach and ask if I was ok and peek at baby. I stayed for almost 4 days. I had no support at home as I went into labour early and my Mom had not arrived yet and DH had to work. I was in a small town hospital and I went into labour when the only LC there was on vacation. But since I stayed so long she got back the day I was leaving and the day my milk came in so she was great. I remember her spending a lot of time with me that last day.

Even though I had a good hospital stay, I enjoyed my UC recovery much more. I got to take a herbal bath right after the baby was born. Got all snuggled up with DS in my own warm soft bed with plenty of pillows. Then DH made me a sandwich and brought me some orange juice, I didn't have to wait until the next meal time. I barely got engorged because this time I was lying in bed with DS and letting him eat as much as he wanted. I had no one poking or prodding my body except myself.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Well, I rested at home. dh took care of everything for the first week and most of everything for weeks after.

I didn't rest well at the hospital at all. People coming in all the time to check my temperature or try to take my baby for things.

I don't think the possible extra rest would be worth the complications hospitals can create with normal births if there was actually additional rest to be found.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I have had 5 hospital births and my stays have been not enjoyable every time (I birthed at 5 different places)

baby 1 I was fine with my stay food was bad, don't remember much of the nurses left after 18 hours
baby #2 was preterm it was awful all around, I insisted on staying as long as I could (although it was awful) because it was better than driving 1 hr each way pp

baby #3 geriatric hospital its so old they had communal showers but I got a private room and my dh could stay

baby #4 the hospital was cleaner and I had my own shower

baby #5 I wanted to leave 24 hrs after he was born (really rough birth, Ideally I would have left immediately but my baby wasn't well) but they insisted I stay for another 24 hours

The food was bad at all the hospitals, the nurses for my last four births left me alone, I didn't like getting disapproving looks for refusing the bath, I didn't like that the nurses didn't want to bring me a breastpump it took forever every time I needed it (the last time I brought my own) I think its disgusting to expect post partum women who are bleeding alot to share a bathroom its sure not hygenic


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

gOD NO. i DIDN'T SLEEP ONE WINK IN THE HOSPITAL. i COULD NOT WAIT TO LEAVE.


----------



## Sonnenwende (Sep 9, 2006)

My one and only stay in the hospital after my own birth was for the birth of my daughter.

It was boring and all I wanted to do was go home. But going home was no real great option either. My husband was crawling with disease and could barely function himself. So began my life with a baby.


----------



## canadiannancy (Feb 23, 2005)

I was admitted several times for IV each pregnancy for hyperemesis. And was comfortable. The food was good, it was restful. After birth I had a private room, so DH was allowed to stay, if you don't have a private room then they are only allowed to visit a couple of hours. In addition to regular meal times there was a kitchen in maternity with bagel, sandwiches tea juice etc for mom. All this is good. I like some of the dr and nurses. There were also horrible doctors and nurses.

Like when i went in for monitoring a week late the dr came to give me an internal. I had never met him before. Before introducing himself he stuck his hand up my vagina and asked if we had had sex recently (dh and I) because I was very wet up there....okkkkkk helllooooo...I am 41 w pregnant..might check the amniotic fluid first eh?

ANd the nurse who called cas after I didn't want to bond with my baby because she wanted me to co sleep with her after the dr said she needed to go to the nursery to watch for depressed breathing since they gave me narcotics against my permission 1/2 hour before she was born...And there were dumb policies too...like the courses you must take before leaving with your baby, and the nurse watching you bathe him/her and most of all...the extreme power they have over you while you are there, that can even prevent you from leaving. Weirdly..I wanted to take advantage of the entire 60 hours you could stay after a vag birth...until I was told I couldn't leave...then I didn't like it so very much.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeannie81* 
They made you sleep? How odd.









They couldn't really make me, but during the day they were in and out so often that it made it impossible. Not like they drugged me or anything.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Our stay at the hospital was so nice, there were 2 beds in the room, one for dh and one for me, a dining table, bathroom, showers, tv etc.. we were there 6 days. The staff was so nice. No compaints here. It was also cool because every time a baby was born they would play a nursery lullabye over the speakers, that thing played at least every hour


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

The hospital I gave birth in was miserable. Dirty, ugly, hot, cramped and unpleasant all around. I shared an absurdly small recovery room and a filthy bathroom with an obnoxious woman. My side of the curtain was smaller than my bedroom closet. The "sleeper sofa" for my husband (which the hospital made a big deal of playing up during my preregistration) was a full foot too short for him. He's 6'2". The entire staff, with the exception of the cafeteria staff, was incredibly incompetent. I got no sleep at all and was a zombie for the first few days home.

Whenever I see a woman on TV giving birth in some pleasant suite, or hear about a family spending the night together in a queen sized bed I actually get a knot in my stomach. I'm hoping that if I have another child I can either have a homebirth or choose a decent hospital. Honestly my hospital experience was so awful it has made me reluctant to even consider having another child.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I had the private suite, double bed...daybed for guests, tv cabinet, food menu...







I still hated it. Hospitals do what hospitals do. I got no sleep. None. I was there for 5 days WITHOUT sleep. The nurses were constantly in and out of my room, doing who knows what. Taking my temp...blood pressure, "requesting" that I take my baby for a hearing test at 3am.







Then they complained because I wasn't sleeping, told me I could not be released until I slept and tried to make me take sleeping pills. Good grief!
The air conditioning was broke...broke, meaning, stayed on constantly and froze the living lilies out of us. They had no other rooms so they actually told us to sleep with the baby between us.







I found that part very cool and funny. I bet they don't give that advice too often.







Not to mention they asked me over and over again about circing and they harassed me about a rubella vax they wanted me to get before I "checked out". When I asked about the side effects, the nurse told me flu symptoms etc. I said, "no way are you sending me home with my first new baby with flu symptoms". She was so angry she shot the vax down the sink and said, "your insurance may not pay for that!" and stormed out of the room. My dh and I were called "you people" by a nurse because we didn't want to give our baby formula for the jaundice he had and we asked for a second opinion because the hospital ped was openly bashing other patients babies. She actually said that she could see the baby down the hall "would never make it to college".








I won't even start on the actual birth. {{{shudder}}} I'll stay home, thanks.


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gcgirl* 
I wonder if the way a birthing room is situated/decorated is an indication of how the hospital views the birthing process. Obviously there's a money issue involved as well, as even the best County hospital probably doesn't have resources to outfit a swanky resort-style birthing wing, but I'm just wondering if there could be a connection. So many of the hospital experiences I'm reading here seem to have taken place in a standard, crappy hospital bed, or a surgical unit (?!).

I also think staff FEEL better in a place where money is involved. They take pride in working there and in turn, I think that affects the care mamas get. It can completely affect your attitudes while at work if you're in a nice place!


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Overall, I had a very good experience in the hospital. I arrived ready to push and dd was born about 30 min after we walked in the door, with a family practitioner who is very pro-NCB and BF. Everything about the birth was fine in terms of low intervention.

Also, when dd was born, she was breathing a little funny. When I held her, she breathed much better. Instead of saying she needed to go to the nursery, our nurse was paying attention to all this and said we should keep her but to notify her if the baby's breathing changed. Dd also developed slight jaundice in the hospital, and the nurses, LC, and our doctor all did everything they could to encourage breastfeeding and keep dd out of the nursery (which is how it worked out).

I found the stay very restful. The only bad part was that on the second night we had a lousy nurse and asked for someone else. It was not a big deal, although the stay would have been nicer without it.

The food wasn't amazing, but it was just fine. Also, the first night, we were served a steak dinner, which was actually pretty great.

I was overall very well taken care of. I really needed it. Despite the NCB, I felt horrible after the birth and I really needed to just lie there. It was so hard to get up to go to the bathroom - I was actually worried about leaving the hospital and having to walk 10 steps further to the bathroom.

All of the above are reasons why we're still considering a second hospital birth. Of course, part of the equation is that DEMs are illegal in my state.

I also had a really nice room. It was big, private, and had a second bed for dh to sleep on. There were no restrictions on when he could be there. The baby only went to the nursery twice, just to get weighed, and dh went along. Each time it took about 5-10 minutes. So there was no real separation.

The LC was also good and it was very helpful to have someone helping me get dd latched on. We had an easy time of it and that was partly due to the assistance of the LC.

All that said . . . I do not like the hospital, I don't think it's the best place for a baby to be born if mom and babe are healthy, and given the option, I would rather have a homebirth.


----------



## angington (Aug 14, 2005)

Hated it. I got no rest whatsoever. There were constantly people coming in to check bp, temp and who knows what else all night long.

My roommate was a PITA. I had to hear how awful her birth was because she got there too late for an epi and pooped on the table twice over and over and over... She hogged all the cold pack pads from our shared bathroom in her drawer. Then she had about 10 visitors plus their small children in our room during visiting hours.

So glad I smartened up and stayed home for #2.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
So - what was your stay like? Was it restful, or stressful? Did you get a break or want to make a break?

Well, what was good about my hospital stay... Dh stayed with me all 4 days. He left the hospital once to go home and shower, and grab stuff (tv, vcr, play station, movies







) and only 2 other times to go out to the parking lot, once to pick up pizza delivery!

Everything else was either scary, annoying, or just plain mean!!! I was induced at 38 wks 5 days for pre-eclampsia, so I had no warning. I was 18, and thankfully had become very interested in pregnancy and birth, and knew a thing or two. Though if I knew then what I know now. Well, we won't go there.

I arrived at the hospital, extreamly anxious, finally an hour later got a room. Was told to undress. I was told I was not allowed to keep my bra. At the time I was very uncomfortable with out a bra, and only took them off to sleep.....sometimes. That was the first thing that started to break me.

Next I was put into the bed, and a after a while a nurse came by. Apparently I was the very first patient she started an IV on with out assistance. It hurt like hell, and left my left elbow laying in a puddle of blood. The needle was on the inside, about half way up my left forearm. I still have a scar, he's almost 6 years old.

Then about 20 minutes later, a nurse comes in with a huge bag labled 'PITOCEN' WHAT?! I tell her I don't want that. She smiles and says, how do you expect us to induce your labor. I told I wanted to talk to the doctor. When he came in, it all fell apart. The calm, gentle birth I'd been dreaming of for my son was ripped away from me.

I was told that I would have to have an IV with pitocen, and lactated ringers, it would be on from now until a short time after the birth. On top of that I would be given magnesium sulfate, it would make me hot, and groggy, and really angry at everything. I only remember being hot and groggy. Finally, a cathiter would be inserted into my bladder, I was not allowed to get up and walk to the bathroom. I began to bawl. I protested saying that I could use a bed pan! But I really didn't want one!! It was 'non-negotiable'. I should have asked for my doctor to be let in, she was just down stairs in her office, but wasn't allowed to be in L&D that day because she'd been there for the 24 hours prior to 8 am that morning.

The nurse noted on my fetal moniter strip that I'd "gotten emotional" about the cathiter. They left, and 20 minutes they returned, and "ripped off the bandaid".

What followed I don't remember much of. I know my IV was started at 12:20. I was 3-4 cm and about 75%. Around 4 I was 6 cm, and 90%, with his fingers inside me, the doctor asked if he could break my water. In pain, I agreed. All cervical exams were extreamly painful for me. My water broke, and I got him pretty wet too







.

Around 7 pm my blood pressure had gotten so high (for me) my two friends were asked to leave. My silent support. And I was talked into an epidural. During the talk, and the procedure, my BP climbed more. The fight with the nurse about an internal fetal moniter didn't help. But dh turned away from me and told her "YOu will not be screwing that thing in to MY sons head!"

We won. That was my small glimmer of hope. But the epidural was still done. When I layed down, I nearly vomitted. A new, and better nurse arrived, and took my temp, checked the strip, and then my cervix. She announced "I have good news, your complete!"

YAY! I want my friends back. Ok she says, your BP was much more stable before they left, but under one condition, the pregnant one sits, we nearly had to admit her for preterm this week. I agree to make sure my friend understands this.

I begin pushing, because it feels better than letting the waves hit me over and over again. I let her count, but then tell her to stop, I can't push that long, I'm not ready. She says the baby looks good and is still high, so it's ok. She won't call the doctor in yet.

After another hour, I hadn't progressed at all, so she called people in. They started to get ready slowly, and the doc. or midwife hadn't come in yet. People started clearing out a bit, but then suddenly came back in. This time the CNM and the OB from earlier came in. CNM announces "Mom, it's been 2 hours, you must be awfully tired, would you like some help pushing your baby out?"

Thinking it had only been 30 minutes, and hearing 2 hours, really knocked me on my butt. I thought I'd been doing well for myself. (And I know now that I really was)

So they cut me (which I didn't find out until almost 4 years later after my daughters birth) and put the vaccum on his head. I pushed as hard and as long as I could, and they pulled. It popped off and scared us all to death. Finally my son was born at 9:53 pm, with a nucal hand, and a huge hematoma on his head.

I was so out of it, I didn't even inspect my baby. I just looked at him and said "Hi baby, I love you," and layed my hands on his body then layed my head back. Apparently I had begun to hemmorage a little, and was given a stronger med to make it stop. I didn't find this out until around 7 in the morning when I was given two anti-diaarehals and told my hip would be sore from the shot.

Nursing went suprisingly well, but his first food was formula, because the mag sulfate left him exhausted for about 12 hours, and my nipples flatter than my back, and impossible for him to latch on to. But after he got some sleep, and they let me eat a popsicle (wasn't allowed to eat for 24 hours, or until I peed...I pitched a fit around noon, and finally got a popsicle...amazingly enough, I peed 10 minutes later) I still wasn't allowed solid foods until 24 hours after birth, and had to keep the mag.

So SO sorry this turned into a book, I don't think I've ever told his birth story on his board.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Oh, um, No, I didn't like the hospital. But there was one other thing that was right.

My baby. I would do it all over again if I had too, but I still wish I could have given him an easier arrival.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

My overall hospital experience was positive. I went to a hospital that isn't ..well..let's say suffering for money. The doctors were fine. The RNs were great. I had wonderful supportive nurses and none of them pushed or pressured me into anything. They were attentive, friendly, and informative. It sometimes surprises me when I hear how awful the hospital experiences of others but then each experience is different. I was one of the luckier ones, I suppose.

I had my own private room with my own private bath. It didn't cost extra. Just so happened I lucked out on the day I gave birth. Some mamas are two to a room though I hear the hospital is remodeling so each mama may have her own room in the next year or so.

The food was so so but I don't expect much at a hospital. It's not a restaurant, KWIM.

There were Lactation Consultants on the same floor as the Labor/Delivery. So if one needed help with nursing the LCs were right there. Plus, the nurses were pretty knowledgeble about breastfeeding. I didn't get a formula bag or whatever it is that I hear about so often on MDC. I got a pump - a damn good one too - a Medela Symphony to take home until I got my own Medela PIS.

What I can't stand about hospitals is the noise factor. It's incredibly hard to rest or relax. There's ALWAYS someone either walking down the hallway, talking, paging, coming in to take another blood test for the umpteenth time. I had to ask DH to close the door because that was the only way I could get some rest. The hospital had a comfortable cot for DH but he's so tall that his legs just dangled from it. Still, it was nice to have him room-in with me. No one said anything about the long hours spent by visiting relatives. In fact, some of them stayed well past visiting hours.


----------



## dis (May 21, 2005)

I'm fairly neutral on my hospital experience. The birth was great - very supportive of my NCB, although I suspect part of that was it went so fast no one had any time to try and do anything! They have no nursery, so 10 minutes after DD was born it was just me, her, and DH alone in the room. Except for breastfeeding help and checking my vitals at shift change (8 am and 8 pm), they pretty much left us alone. They asked that when DD was awake for the first time after midnight that I call them so they could do her daily check, and I was more than welcome to come and observe/help. One of the nurses was very encouraging when I complained to her that the baby would only sleep while being held (I was nervous about co-sleeping in the hospital bed!), and helped me set up the bed so we could co-sleep in it.

So that part was great. What sucked was the food (the nurses apologized every time they brought me a tray, I swear). And I guess because I had a NCB and DD took to nursing right away, I felt ready to leave by about 12 hours after she was born, but wound up staying for 2 days because for some weird reason I felt like I needed 'permission' to leave, rather than just saying, hey, I feel fine, we're going to check out now. My OB didn't show up to discharge me until 48 hours after the birth (DD was cleared by our family doctor to be discharged when he saw her for the first time at 24 hours post-birth).

I did like the shower room, though. It had a little chair and everything; that first post-partum shower was awesome.

Next time I'll probably have a home birth, but if I wound up at that hospital again I'd let them know I wanted early discharge (I know people who have gone home 12 hours after the birth from this hospital, so they're willing to do that with little fuss - frankly, they need the beds!). And I'd make all visitors bring me food so that I wouldn't have to eat the hospital garbage. No wonder sick people get sicker in hospital, eating that crap.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dis* 
And I'd make all visitors bring me food so that I wouldn't have to eat the hospital garbage. No wonder sick people get sicker in hospital, eating that crap.

After my last section, I'd finally learned. As soon as I was transferred to the maternity ward, I sent dh to the grocery store for fruit. He came back with plums, peaches, bananas, grapes - and some yogurt smoothies. I still burst into tears when my "breakfast" tray arrived the next morning (water & coffee), but at least I had _food_.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Even though I'm having a homebirth this time I have to say that my hospital experience with my dd's birth wasn't that bad.

The food was really pretty good. All the nurses that I had were angels. They were respectful of my wishes and helpful when I had questions.

When I had a hospital m/c after planning a hb, it was the complete opposite experinence. Only two people were kind to me at all. The OB who did my d&c and the nurse in post-op. My nurses when I got to my room treated me like I was a burden to them. Doogie Howser was in the ER and I don't think anybody had shown him how to do a vaginal exam yet. It really hurt. My roomate had her tv blaring at all hours of the night, loudly talking on the phone, and turning on MY light. When I finally got to sleep at about 5:00am. A very gruff nurse came in at 5:30 to draw my blood.


----------

